#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Χρήσιμοι Ιστότοποι >  > > >  >  >  Ιστότοποι για ανακύκλωση ΣΕΕΔ

## george66

Με βάση το Ν.2939/01 (ΦΕΚ 179/Α) έχουν εγκριθεί μέχρι στιγμής τα παρακάτω ΣΕΕΔ Συλογικά Συστήματα Εναλλακτικής Διαχείρισης, οι οποίοι ελέγχουν και πιστοποιούν όλες τις εταιρείες που αναλαμβάνουν να κάνουν ανακύκλωση, ανάλογα με τα παρακάτω σχετικά θέματα.

www.electrocycle.gr - ανακύκλωση συσκευών ηλεκρικών και ηλεκτρολογικών

www.sydesys.gr - ανακύκλωση συσσωρευτών - μπαταριών ΣΥΔΕΣΥΣ Α.Ε

www.edoe.gr - Εναλλακτική διαχείριση οχημάτων Ελλάδος ΕΔΟΕ Α.Ε

www.ecoelastika.gr - ανακύκλωση ελαστικών οχημάτων 

www.afis.gr  - ανακύκλωση φορητών ηλεκτρικών στηλών, συσσωρευτών ΑΦΗΣ

www.herrco.gr - Ελληνική εταιρεία αξιοποίησης ανακύκλωσης (μπλε κάδοι) ΕΕΑΑ Α.Ε. 

www.keped.gr - διαχείριση συσκευασιών λιπαντικών και απόβλητα λιπαντικών ελαίων (ΕΛ.ΤΕ.ΠΕ Α.Ε. Ελληνική τεχνολογία Περιβάλλοντος)

----------

